# My little princess is gone 😭



## Juste (Nov 10, 2021)

She was independent bunny, didn't really liked human company. Only on rare occasions she would let us pet her or be near her. 
I don't know what happened, she looked fine saturday. I wasn't at home sunday, and when i came home evening she was not interested in her food, but she ate some apple. So i assumed that maybe she's not hungry. I know, stupid.. they alway want they dry food.. i made sure that she was drinking. She gave a lot of kissed good night, which was rare. And in the morning of monday she was dead. (I was at work,i leave home 4.50 in the morning she was still moving around in her x pen).
Looking back, i think maybe she was sisk way before that, few weeks ago one of the rabbits started to poo everywhere, which never happened before. But i thought that maybe i brought neighbours rats sent in my room and they marking their teritory. Now the poops are gone. So it was Diva. 
My boyfriend said before death her eyes changed from blue to green, she made sound like its hard to breath, jumped fell on the side and she was gone.
My mental state gone  i am pretty sure i haven't cried so much when my grandmother died. I blame myself for not noticing that something was off..
And now Floki her bonded boy is alone. I told my bf to leave her body for him to see, but he said that Floki didn't pay any attention to her. He came over, sniffed her and thats it. 
Now he is acting like nothing happened, i don't even know if he understands that she is gone. He did some binkies. The only thing now he is not so exited to get food. Because before if they hear their food box opening, they were racing who gets the food first. My bf said there no competition left to get food that's why he is not as before.
Sorry for such long post. But this is the only place i can went now. Because people dont understand how grown up can crie over some rabbit..


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 10, 2021)

You're fine to vent and let it all out. I'm really sorry for your loss. I'm an adult too and I was balling my eyes when I lost Shen. So it's perfectly normal to let go.

Binky free, baby girl. Say hi to Shen for me.


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You're not to blame for Diva. Sometimes nature just says nope even though things have been fine before.
And who is that stupid person to say that people, adult or not, can't cry over the loss of their dear ones? People cry for all sorts of reasons, how is someone's passing not a valid reason?
Heartbreak hurts and nobody has the right to say that you should not express it when you feel the need to.
I lost one of my dear boys in May. He also went like that-totally fine one evening and dead the next night. His housemate Storm didn't feel interested in his loss at first, but about a week later i saw that he'd grown depressed. He's lucky to have bonded with Iris now. I still cry about these times, and it's totally fine to do so.

Take your time to grieve and be there for Floki. He might not show it but i bet that he'll come to know that something's not right.
Binky free, Diva.


----------



## Juste (Nov 10, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. You're not to blame for Diva. Sometimes nature just says nope even though things have been fine before.
> And who is that stupid person to say that people, adult or not, can't cry over the loss of their dear ones? People cry for all sorts of reasons, how is someone's passing not a valid reason?
> Heartbreak hurts and nobody has the right to say that you should not express it when you feel the need to.
> I lost one of my dear boys in May. He also went like that-totally fine one evening and dead the next night. His housemate Storm didn't feel interested in his loss at first, but about a week later i saw that he'd grown depressed. He's lucky to have bonded with Iris now. I still cry about these times, and it's totally fine to do so.
> ...


Thank you.
Well there were people from work who laughed because i was crying over a rabbit  i wish i knew how to be there for Floki. When we first got him he was always seeking company from me, demanding head rubs, laying in bed next to me. But when he bonded with Diva. He was always with her. Learning all the bad habits from her. He doesn't want to be near, he doesn't want pets. He just does his own thing like Diva use to. And it breaks my hart every time i look at him. And i am dreading to try and bond him with someone else, he is aggressive and very territorial with other rabbits...


----------



## overhear (Nov 10, 2021)

Sounds like you're both going through a very tough adjustment. But you're a thoughtful and caring rabbit parent so I know you and your bunny will come through this okay. Please keep us posted on how you're doing.


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 10, 2021)

Sometimes the best we can do to be there for skittish, territorial, independent etc rabbits is just keeping an eye on them to see how they react. Make sure they're still eating relatively well and moving around enough. If possible, provide them with new toys or activities. If not, just taking the few extra minutes to lay on the floor with them, or read a book out loud. The reading helped for Storm- a grumpy, semi-independent boss of a rabbit.
And if the bun still won't come around after months, a playdate or two could be considered. Maybe he'll be more susceptible to successful bonding after getting to know the joys of a bondmate. But there's no hurry. He needs to heal as much as you do.
Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Juste (Nov 10, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> Sometimes the best we can do to be there for skittish, territorial, independent etc rabbits is just keeping an eye on them to see how they react. Make sure they're still eating relatively well and moving around enough. If possible, provide them with new toys or activities. If not, just taking the few extra minutes to lay on the floor with them, or read a book out loud. The reading helped for Storm- a grumpy, semi-independent boss of a rabbit.
> And if the bun still won't come around after months, a playdate or two could be considered. Maybe he'll be more susceptible to successful bonding after getting to know the joys of a bondmate. But there's no hurry. He needs to heal as much as you do.
> Best of luck to you all.


Thank you.


----------



## Cara (Nov 10, 2021)

Juste said:


> She was independent bunny, didn't really liked human company. Only on rare occasions she would let us pet her or be near her.
> I don't know what happened, she looked fine saturday. I wasn't at home sunday, and when i came home evening she was not interested in her food, but she ate some apple. So i assumed that maybe she's not hungry. I know, stupid.. they alway want they dry food.. i made sure that she was drinking. She gave a lot of kissed good night, which was rare. And in the morning of monday she was dead. (I was at work,i leave home 4.50 in the morning she was still moving around in her x pen).
> Looking back, i think maybe she was sisk way before that, few weeks ago one of the rabbits started to poo everywhere, which never happened before. But i thought that maybe i brought neighbours rats sent in my room and they marking their teritory. Now the poops are gone. So it was Diva.
> My boyfriend said before death her eyes changed from blue to green, she made sound like its hard to breath, jumped fell on the side and she was gone.
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss of your little bun. Just know it wasn't your fault, and she's at peace now.


----------



## HalaBuns (Nov 10, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Ignore those people who don’t understand. For some reason people can empathise with forming emotional attachments to some animals, but not others . And shame on them for laughing at your pain, whatever the cause.

Sending love and hugs. Hope you begin to feel brighter soon. Binky free little lady


----------



## nicolekline97 (Nov 11, 2021)

Juste said:


> She was independent bunny, didn't really liked human company. Only on rare occasions she would let us pet her or be near her.
> I don't know what happened, she looked fine saturday. I wasn't at home sunday, and when i came home evening she was not interested in her food, but she ate some apple. So i assumed that maybe she's not hungry. I know, stupid.. they alway want they dry food.. i made sure that she was drinking. She gave a lot of kissed good night, which was rare. And in the morning of monday she was dead. (I was at work,i leave home 4.50 in the morning she was still moving around in her x pen).
> Looking back, i think maybe she was sisk way before that, few weeks ago one of the rabbits started to poo everywhere, which never happened before. But i thought that maybe i brought neighbours rats sent in my room and they marking their teritory. Now the poops are gone. So it was Diva.
> My boyfriend said before death her eyes changed from blue to green, she made sound like its hard to breath, jumped fell on the side and she was gone.
> ...


I am really so sorry that your rabbit has died. Sometimes it is hard to see if there might be an illness. Some animals get over death easily and others take it hard. I hope you allow yourself to grieve as long as you need.


----------



## Juste (Nov 11, 2021)

Floki followed Diva over the rainbow bridge today. 
I am devastated. Took him to emergency vet, while was driving there he went into shock. They where preparing to do x ray and he died.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Nov 11, 2021)

Oh goodness. They must have had the same virus or bacterial infection. I am sure you are heartbroken.

Nicole


----------



## Juste (Nov 11, 2021)

nicolekline97 said:


> Oh goodness. They must have had the same virus or bacterial infection. I am sure you are heartbroken.
> 
> Nicole


Yesterday we played, he did tricks, begged for banana, spent whole hour petting him while he slept. Before bed he ate out of my hands. And today he is gone. I don't know how to deal with that. They were my first pets as adult, i only had 1 hamster when i was a kid. I forgot how much it hurts to loose someone, and now they both are gone.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 11, 2021)

We're so sorry for your losses--been there, done that, and it doesn't get easier. We've rescued more than 50, so we have a lot of postings here--try to hang onto the joy they brought to us is all we have in the end.


----------



## Diane R (Nov 11, 2021)

So sorry for your losses. Were they fully vaccinated?


----------



## Juste (Nov 11, 2021)

Diane R said:


> So sorry for your losses. Were they fully vaccinated?


Thank you. If i remember correctly we were supposed to do booster this month.


----------



## HalaBuns (Nov 11, 2021)

This is such sad news, I’m so sorry you are going through this. I can’t imagine


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Nov 11, 2021)

Oh wow, I’m so sorry to hear that. I hope you’re doing okay 

binky free buns


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 12, 2021)

So much ouch. I'm crying for you. It's just such a sad thing, for him to go as well.
On the other hand, i would like to think it to be a sign of utter devotion from him. Floki wouldn't want any other bun except Diva. They're reunited now.
Sending extra waves of compassion to you.


----------



## Mac189 (Nov 12, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss, this is such a heartbreaking situation. Never let the jerks of the world say that a bunny isn't worth your grief, they most certainly are. 
There are some things we just aren't able to protect our bunnies from. Trying to send positive thoughts in your direction


----------



## Juste (Nov 12, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your words ❤ 
I am so tired of people telling me not to cry because pets come and go.. 
Still can't bring myself to fold their crate...
My boyfriend wants to get another rabbit, but i am so scared what if they actually died of some infection and new rabbit will catch it as well.. i don't think i can go through that again, with my depression and all.. i think soon my face won't have any skin left from all the tears.


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 12, 2021)

You don't have to get new rabbits right now. Sometimes it might be better to just wait until the massive grieving is over before one can commit to another set of lively beings. Waiting will also decrease the risk of new ones catching anyhting.
Take your time to heal, pay no heed to those who believe that pets aren't worth grieving for.


----------



## Juste (Nov 12, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> You don't have to get new rabbits right now. Sometimes it might be better to just wait until the massive grieving is over before one can commit to another set of lively beings. Waiting will also decrease the risk of new ones catching anyhting.
> Take your time to heal, pay no heed to those who believe that pets aren't worth grieving for.


That what i was thinking too. My boyfriend had it worse. Back in our home country he and his parents had 2 cats, a rat and a parrot. All died this year, and now our rabbits... and their family always deal with grief by getting other fur baby to hold. This year is just the worst.


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 12, 2021)

Juste said:


> That what i was thinking too. My boyfriend had it worse. Back in our home country he and his parents had 2 cats, a rat and a parrot. All died this year, and now our rabbits... and their family always deal with grief by getting other fur baby to hold. This year is just the worst.


Well, sadly, that is a streak of being unfortunate. These recent years have been an overall mess for a majority of people.
I lost my first rabbit too early two springs ago, and another one too early last spring. Neither was able to live with us for a full year. I was so afraid that i would lose a third one soon before the anniversary. It didn't happen and i was so happy about it. 
Looking back on it, i should've waited after losing Musti instead of getting Storm just hours after his death, i might've landed on a totally different rabbit that appealed to me more.
Still, i've learned to not regret that decision anymore and i strongly urge you to not regret yours either, no matter what you end up doing. Try to find a shard of joy in something miserable, it makes the situation just a bit easier to digest.
Hang on there.


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 12, 2021)

I’m sorry for your loss and definitely don’t rush if you aren’t ready for a new one. My first rabbit passed 10+ years ago. I wasn’t ready to get another until this year. My family (brother and I) personally made the decision with our parents assent and we definitely don’t regret it.


----------



## Diane R (Nov 12, 2021)

Juste said:


> Thank you everyone for your words ❤
> I am so tired of people telling me not to cry because pets come and go..
> Still can't bring myself to fold their crate...
> My boyfriend wants to get another rabbit, but i am so scared what if they actually died of some infection and new rabbit will catch it as well.. i don't think i can go through that again, with my depression and all.. i think soon my face won't have any skin left from all the tears.


If you can't rule out RVHD (autopsy) don't get any bunnies for 4 months at least and disinfect everything with veterinary grade disinfectant. If and when you are ready to adopt bunnies make sure they have been vaccinated at least a couple of weeks before. Hope you are OK.


----------



## BunsFurever (Nov 12, 2021)

I’m so sry for your loss! But think about it: rn your bunny is probably flopping or eating pellets. She’s in paradise.


----------



## BunnySis (Nov 13, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss. Do not blame yourself. Bunnies like to hide their feelings. Sometimes it's difficult to know when somethings wrong. Hopefully if you get another bunny it will have a special place next to your others including Diva. That's a really good name BTW. But just think. If she was suffering badly, it's better for her up there. she doesn't have to suffer. She's better off in heaven than suffering down here. And I know it can be tough but think how happy she is, binkying and flopping everywhere with so many more bunnies.
Hang in there.
May God be with you in this tough time


----------



## Barbara (Nov 14, 2021)

Juste said:


> She was independent bunny, didn't really liked human company. Only on rare occasions she would let us pet her or be near her.
> I don't know what happened, she looked fine saturday. I wasn't at home sunday, and when i came home evening she was not interested in her food, but she ate some apple. So i assumed that maybe she's not hungry. I know, stupid.. they alway want they dry food.. i made sure that she was drinking. She gave a lot of kissed good night, which was rare. And in the morning of monday she was dead. (I was at work,i leave home 4.50 in the morning she was still moving around in her x pen).
> Looking back, i think maybe she was sisk way before that, few weeks ago one of the rabbits started to poo everywhere, which never happened before. But i thought that maybe i brought neighbours rats sent in my room and they marking their teritory. Now the poops are gone. So it was Diva.
> My boyfriend said before death her eyes changed from blue to green, she made sound like its hard to breath, jumped fell on the side and she was gone.
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## LadyBlue (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss....
Godspeed little one


----------

